# How create my forum signature?



## bermas (Apr 4, 2021)

I look all over and cant find how to create a simple signature below my posts. Any help? Im using the forum on PC.


----------



## mudballs (Apr 4, 2021)

Click here


----------



## bermas (Apr 4, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Click here


_"Oops! We ran into some problems._
_You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action."_

Thank you, but it doesn't work ^^

Maybe cause Im a new member? Which path did you follow? Is it in Preferences?


----------



## Creature1969 (Apr 4, 2021)

bermas said:


> _"Oops! We ran into some problems._
> _You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action."_
> 
> Thank you, but it doesn't work ^^
> ...


If you click your user name at the top, the option for signature should show in the right column next to account details. If not, you may not have enough posts yet.


----------



## bermas (Apr 4, 2021)

Creature1969 said:


> If you click your user name at the top, the option for signature should show in the right column next to account details. If not, you may not have enough posts yet.


Yes, I agree, its probably the lack of posts. I have only 4 or 5 lol
Thank you anyway, Ill wait.


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2021)

bermas said:


> Yes, I agree, its probably the lack of posts. I have only 4 or 5 lol
> Thank you anyway, Ill wait.


youre too new


----------



## bermas (Apr 5, 2021)

sunni said:


> youre too new


Indeed I am. Didn't know the forum had this rule


----------



## sunni (Apr 5, 2021)

bermas said:


> Indeed I am. Didn't know the forum had this rule


its to stop spam, wont be too much longer likely just use the forum


----------



## bermas (Apr 5, 2021)

sunni said:


> its to stop spam, wont be too much longer likely just use the forum


Yes, it's very reasonable. We can chat here until I can lol


----------



## ICGA (Apr 30, 2022)

bermas said:


> I look all over and cant find how to create a simple signature below my posts. Any help? Im using the forum on PC.


I've been having the same problem both here and on IC mag. I think you mite need trophies to make one. Unless they got rid of it. Did u ever figure it out?


----------



## potroastV2 (May 1, 2022)

ICGA said:


> I've been having the same problem both here and on IC mag. I think you mite need trophies to make one. Unless they got rid of it. Did u ever figure it out?



Ummm, pardon me, you have a customized signature.


----------



## ICGA (May 1, 2022)

rollitup said:


> Ummm, pardon me, you have a customized signature.


Yea I fixed it when I got enough posts or something my bad


----------



## Charles U Farley (Jul 15, 2022)

I had a sig tag for my personal grow website (totally 100% non-commercial, not selling nothing) for a week or two and I think an admin removed it, and didn't tell me why. Can't find any info in the FAQ on what's not allowed and what is. Can someone provide a link?

Thanks


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> I had a sig tag for my personal grow website (totally 100% non-commercial, not selling nothing) for a week or two and I think an admin removed it, and didn't tell me why. Can't find any info in the FAQ on what's not allowed and what is. Can someone provide a link?
> 
> Thanks


its advertising thats why, despite not selling anything its self promotion, we cant let some people have links to their websites and not others, its either we allow everyone to market or advertise or we only allot the businesses we have signed up for advertising

its unfair to allow someone to market their website and not others while others are paying


----------



## Charles U Farley (Jul 16, 2022)

Totally understand, might want to put that explanation in the FAQ.

BTW, you aren't "Sunny" from Sunny's Seedbank Shortcuts associated with Greenman from adpc are you? I know Potroast came from there, that's why I ask.


----------



## sunni (Jul 18, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Totally understand, might want to put that explanation in the FAQ.
> 
> BTW, you aren't "Sunny" from Sunny's Seedbank Shortcuts associated with Greenman from adpc are you? I know Potroast came from there, that's why I ask.


nope just some random chick who joined the forum in 2008,


----------

